# it's time



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

it's time to go gig some flatfish!!!!!!


----------



## Last Chance 2 (Oct 28, 2019)

Nice mess of fish there. Glad to see a flattie report also.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

spearfisher59 said:


> it's time to go gig some flatfish!!!!!!
> View attachment 1076615


Are they still offshore/ nearshore or do they start migrating in the bay this time of year? Thanks


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

chaps said:


> Are they still offshore/ nearshore or do they start migrating in the bay this time of year? Thanks


they are starting to trickle back in from there winter grounds the last 3 weeks.only going to get better


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Last Chance 2 (Oct 28, 2019)

Looks to me like times up, you already got them all. Thanks for report and pics.  Nice reds in there too.


----------

